# Pickerel River System in Northern Ontario



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I am taking my dad up to Camp Wanikewin Lodge up on the Pickerel River in Nothern Ontario at the end of June and was wondering if anyone had ever fished up there before. They claim to have walleye, pike, musky, smallies and pan fish so we are hoping to target all of them over the week of fishing we have planned. If anyone has ever been there before and have any advice for me I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks and tight lines to everyone!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome place!
I stayed at that very same camp.
Do Ken and Dee Baker still own it?
If so,they are good people.
I have been there twice..last time about 15 years ago,but it was some awesome Pike and Walleye fishing.
You will enjoy your trip up there.


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Lewis, thanks for the reply. I am really excited, it's my first full blown Canada trip. I am not sure who the owners are but I am sure I will by the end of the week  We are heading up on the 22nd and fishing that entire rest of the week. Hopefully I'll have some good pics from the trip. Any tips on anything I should load up my box with?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Jigs tipped with a piece of crawler for the walleyes..along with Vib-es..those Canadian Eyes love them.
Mepps spinners for the Pike...just make sure they have some red on them...


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

That almost sounds too easy  I was figuring we would do some trolling to save our arms a little. I also picked up a bunch of big muskie lures hoping to get in to a couple of them. I can't wait. Appreciate all the help!!


----------



## Fallcreek (Mar 12, 2005)

Spent a week with the Bakers in 2000 and had a great time. Four of us went in September and discovered we were too late for the walleye but caught tons of small mouth and pike. Seems that in the fall the walleye migrate out of the river system and into the great lakes. Accomodations were not up to Holiday Inn standards but, after all, it's a fish camp. The food, however, was fantastic and none of us failed to avoid gaining weight during the week. Best of all was the Thursday shore lunch they provided of deep fried walleye, onion rings, French fries and baked beans. All fried in geniune lard! As we all stood around shoving crunchies into our mouths and wiping the grease from our chins, one of the guest passed out business cards to each of us. He was a cardiologist from Cleveland and suggested we may someday need his services. It's a beautiful area and the Bakers couldn't bee nicer people. Hope you have a blast.


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Fall! Only another week and a half till we head up, I am counting down the minutes. I have a feeling after fishing all day every day and boozing I could sleep on a stone slab, especially after a good meal


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Fishtale!! I hope to have some good posts here in a couple weeks with all kinds of monsters


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Is this camp anywhere near Lake of the Woods?


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Here is a link to their website, I am not sure where Lake of the Woods is. This is just south of Lake Nipissing on what looks like the river feeding out of the Lake. This will be my first time up there so I don't know much about it. I bet if I bring back some good picks and stories to OGF when I get back it may become a hot spot 


http://www.wanikewinlodge.com/


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

what were this camps rates?


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

We are paying like $850 per person (3 of us) for the week with 3 meals a day, boat, gas, bait, cabin on the water


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

That's pretty good. You will have a ball. I am headed up to LOTW just west of your camp. I will post the trip results etc. when I get back 6/27, or so.


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Good luck buddy, I hope you nail'em. I look forward to finding your post when I get back. I'll probably try and get a good post up the week of July 4th, assuming we catch something worth posting


----------

